# How terrible is this!!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Preloved | 2 fourstack hutches and 17 rabbits for sale for sale in Chadwell Heath, Essex, UK

those poor buns!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Preloved | 2 fourstack hutches and 17 rabbits for sale for sale in Chadwell Heath, Essex, UK
> 
> those poor buns!!!


Thats aweful and very similar to how I found Rosie, the person I rescued her from had her in a tiny hutch on her own. The hutches were stacked up 5 high and five wide all had one or two rabbits in.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I'm no rabbit expert, isn't that cage abit cramped for 3 rabbits


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh - that is terrible. Poor bunnies!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> I'm no rabbit expert, isn't that cage abit cramped for 3 rabbits


Its too cramped for 1 let alone 3, i cant believe it!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Horrendous!!!!!!!!

Those poor bunnies can't run, jump, play or anything??!!

I bet none of them are neutered so i would be suprised if they don't fight and the stress levels must be rather high!!

She needs reporting!!!!!!!

This kind of thing makes me so mad.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

They have another advert which states they are breeders so they deffo wont be neutered so no doubt will fight.
poor buns


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

:nonod:hmy::nonod:
i cant believe this im know im no rabbit expert but everyone knows thats not right even if ur clueless there no food in them hutches or hay i wonder if thats where they stay all the time


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

frags said:


> They have another advert which states they are breeders so they deffo wont be neutered so no doubt will fight.
> poor buns


Can't we do anything? isn't it against the law?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

that is alful how can you do this someone should do what they have done to the bunnies to them just becauuse they cant shout and scream help dosnt mean they shouldnt get some


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, need to get the RSPCA round there I think. Why on earth would anyone buy SEVENTEEN rabbits for their daughter?! :mad2: What were they thinking?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Vamp live near by, she is a rescue and maybe able to help, or crofty.
Anyone got there contct details?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Do those water bottles even have water in them? From what I can see they look empty.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ive emailed vamp via her rescue site, does anyone have croftys email?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> ive emailed vamp via her rescue site, does anyone have croftys email?


I do let me pm it to you.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Well its craziness!! I really am so shocked, I would buy them off her just to get them to the rspca!! its awful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

pm'd ya back hun, i cant email right now as i dont have my laptop.
hope someone can help these buns


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I am off to bed now as i have to be up at 6 as i have a show to go to tomoro but i will check tomor night to see if anything has been done x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awful, poor bunnies


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I am off to bed now as i have to be up at 6 as i have a show to go to tomoro but i will check tomor night to see if anything has been done x


Good luck with the show, let us know how it goes!


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

thats awful, god look how much money she wants, £250 ha ha yeah right

poor bunnies, and yes empty water bottles, what kind of life is that for those cute bunnies


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas what can be done?

Theres no way I'd pay £250 to get them out of that case. Maybe someone can befriend her, get her details and RSPCA it?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Maybe someone can befriend her, get her details and RSPCA it?


this is exactly what I was going to suggest!

I have created a pre-loved user name etc but i get this:

You must be either a Full or Premium Member of Preloved to respond to our most recent adverts. Please upgrade your membership below.

I hate vertually all the adverts on that site and dont want to give them any money


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou for the email Kammie

Unfortunately i cant see the RSPCA doing anything  plus she wants £250 for them, i dont pay for a pre-loved account so cant email her until the advert is abit older... even if we can get them off her free where would they go? I hate people like this i really do, do they have no heart at all?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

and I imagine they are inbred....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

It won't let me sign up at all, if I can get in I will try and get her details, something deffo needs to be done!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I have two people with an account that will try and contact this lady... not holding me breath though


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

crofty said:


> I have two people with an account that will try and contact this lady... not holding me breath though


Please let me know how it goes


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Please let me know how it goes


will do


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all, any news?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Hi all, any news?


No no reply as yet...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish there was some way to brand this woman across the forehead so she could never buy pets again.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Just seen this thread, the poor rabbits!  Really hope someone canhelp them to find good homes


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

any news at all?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I take it no news  please let us know if there is any


----------

